

How to ask startup people for introductions - alexschiff
http://alexdschiff.com/post/48861396303/how-to-ask-startup-people-for-introductions

======
jenne313
I wish more people understood how to ask for an introduction with grace. Too
often it feels like there's no option to say no.

~~~
alexschiff
This is a format that was beaten into me when I got started - most people
default to really inefficient habits.

------
dpolaske
Great post man, totally agree. People are busy you got to make it easy for
them to help you.

~~~
alexschiff
Thanks!

------
danielfriedman
If the person you want to get intro-ed to is too busy to currently help you
out, is it typically OK to follow up again just a month later? Or would you
recommend trying to get intro-ed by someone else?

~~~
alexschiff
I'm assuming this is after the intro is made - no need to get a second intro
unless it's after a really long period of time and you have a better
connection. It's okay to follow up if you have a good pretense.

~~~
danielfriedman
ok thanks Alex!

